# Internet Issue on LG EnV Touch



## billginct

I have an LG VX11000 EnV Touch (CDMA). Verizon considered it a smartphone and wanted to charge me for a data plan. Everything I have read online said it was not considered a smartphone. So, I decided to dump Verizon and sign up with Straight Talk using the bring your own phone service. I get unlimited everything for $45 a month. I also had to pay an additional $14.99 for some Network Access Code that A) I never received and B) Straight Talk's CSR cannot see and thus cannot provide to me.

The phone works fine, all except for the internet. I can text and receive picture messages with no problems. When I start the browser however, it is still trying to access Verizon's internet server (which obviously does not work). I cannot access Google nor Bing. All I get is some error restriction message.

I have talked to tech support from Straight Talk. I tried LG but they were even more useless. I have scanned the owners manual without any success. I cannot find any access to the APN settings via the settings menus.

I tried ##PROGRAM11000 with the access code 000000. I can see the settings still point to Verizon's WAP. It wont let me edit these settings.

We have already reset the phone to factory default more than once, gone through the programming more than once trying BOTH the *22890 and *22891 sequences. The phone always programs successfully. Yet I still cannot access a single web site (except for some Verizon home page)

How do I edit the APN on this phone so I can use the Straight Talk internet service?


----------



## billginct

It is such a game they play with our money. I talked to Verizon. They confirmed that the EnV Touch is not a smartphone so I should have been able to subscribe to $50 unlimited. Yet both their web site and their automated phone system wanted me to choose either a 2 gig or 4 gig data plan at $60 or $70 respectively.

I could have avoided this entire fiasco with Straight Talk and just stuck with Verizon. Such BS.


----------

